# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  مهندسی شیمی سهند یا صنعتی اصفهن کدومش از چه نظر بهتره؟؟

## neutrino

سلام 
موندم مهندسی شیمی کجا انتخاب رشته کنم  بلا تکلیفم. از نظر کیفیت آموزشی انگار میگن سهند سرتره بعد صنعتی اصفهان فردوسی هم که انگار نه انگار ! چیز زیادی ندارم فقط اینترنت تنها منبع آگاهیمه 
2-راستی صنایع زیادی دور و بر این دانشگاه هاست فکر میکنین تاثیری بر اشتغال داشته باشه ؟ 
نظری دارید بفرمایید لطفا به راهنمایی نیاز دارم

----------


## Maja7080

> سلام 
> موندم مهندسی شیمی کجا انتخاب رشته کنم  بلا تکلیفم. از نظر کیفیت آموزشی انگار میگن سهند سرتره بعد صنعتی اصفهان فردوسی هم که انگار نه انگار ! چیز زیادی ندارم فقط اینترنت تنها منبع آگاهیمه 
> 2-راستی صنایع زیادی دور و بر این دانشگاه هاست فکر میکنین تاثیری بر اشتغال داشته باشه ؟ 
> نظری دارید بفرمایید لطفا به راهنمایی نیاز دارم


ایشالا من سال دیگه سهند قبول بشم رشته پلیمر :Yahoo (76): 
والا تا جایی که من شنیدم سطح صنعتی اصفهان و فردوسی مشهد خیلی بالاتره. یعنی بعد از دانشگاهای تهران معمولا اسم صنعتی اصفهانو میگن و بعدش فردوسی مشهد.

----------


## vahyd

> سلام 
> موندم مهندسی شیمی کجا انتخاب رشته کنم  بلا تکلیفم. از نظر کیفیت آموزشی انگار میگن سهند سرتره بعد صنعتی اصفهان فردوسی هم که انگار نه انگار ! چیز زیادی ندارم فقط اینترنت تنها منبع آگاهیمه 
> 2-راستی صنایع زیادی دور و بر این دانشگاه هاست فکر میکنین تاثیری بر اشتغال داشته باشه ؟ 
> نظری دارید بفرمایید لطفا به راهنمایی نیاز دارم


کیفیت آموزشی که اگه بخواید طبق رنکینگ و تعداد مقاله و ... بگید صنعتی اصفهان 6؛7 لِول بالاتر از سهنده . رده بندی دانشگاه شانگهای همین یه هفته پیش اومد تو اکثر گرایشا جزء 5تا دانشگاه برتر بود ولی خب خیلی زیاد سخت میگیرن باید واقعا فقط بخوای درس بخونی که اینجا بت بد نگذره، خارج از شهرم هست یکم داستان داری از این نظر . صنایع اطرافم به شرطی تاثیر داره که خودت پیگیر باشی ،  مخصوصا شهرکای علمی تحقیقاتی و صنعتی که هستن کنار بعضی از دانشگاها ولی در کل خود دانشگاه کاری برات نمیکنه تو این زمینه ، نهایتش کارآموزیته .جمع بندی اینکه من 3 ساله اینجا دانشجوعم و به هیچکس توصیه ش نمیکنم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام 
> موندم مهندسی شیمی کجا انتخاب رشته کنم  بلا تکلیفم. از نظر کیفیت آموزشی انگار میگن سهند سرتره بعد صنعتی اصفهان فردوسی هم که انگار نه انگار ! چیز زیادی ندارم فقط اینترنت تنها منبع آگاهیمه 
> 2-راستی صنایع زیادی دور و بر این دانشگاه هاست فکر میکنین تاثیری بر اشتغال داشته باشه ؟ 
> نظری دارید بفرمایید لطفا به راهنمایی نیاز دارم


صنعتی اصفهان بدون شک خیلی بهتره. منتها خیلی اساتید سخت گیری داره...

----------


## farhadhamidi

به صنعت نفت هم فکر کن

----------


## neutrino

از یک مهندس نفت پرسیدم جوابش این بود 
(سلام
دانشگاه صنعت نفت برای ورودی های بعد از ۹۴ امتیازی قایل نیست. اما از نظر کیفیت اموزشی از خیلی از دانشگاههای مادر مثل صنعتی اصفهان، چمران، باهنر کرمان، سهند، فردوسی ، شاید تهران و امیرکبیر (اختلاف سلیقه وجود داره) در رشته نفت بهتره. استخدامی تابع شرایط زمانی هست که شما فارغ بشید از الان چیزی نمیشه گفت (بستگی به تصمیمات روز داره چون این رشته خیلی به اتفاقات روز کشور و حتی دنیا مثل قبمت نفت پیوند خورده)
ملاک شما برای نفت نباید پرسنل قدیمی باشه، اونا جای پاشونو محکم کردن، با کسانی که تازه فارغ شدن صحبت کنید. و بدونید اصلا ورود به بازار کار به سادگی گذشته نیست)
http://uupload.ir/view/2mec_4_5796280858142836045.mp4/

----------


## farhadhamidi

صنعت نفت که فقط نفت نداره ،مهندسی شیمی ،مکانیک،برق و ایمنی هم داره

----------


## farhadhamidi

تو مهندسی شیمی و ایمنی هم خیلی قويه

----------


## neutrino

درست اما من جدا از مدرک ودانشگاه به بازار کار هم نگاه میکنم دفترچه کنکور رو که نگاه کنی واضح گفتن شاید کمک هزینه تحصیلی بدن ولی جذبت نمیکنن

----------


## neutrino

آقا فرهاد به نظرت می ارزه من مشهدی ام  برم اهواز یا آبادان ؟

----------


## farhadhamidi

بورسیه تحصیلی میشی ،کتاب های انگلیسی بهت میدن ،خوابگاه،غذا همه رایگان هستن ،کمک هزینه هم در حد ماهی 150 هزار تومان
ولی از لحاظ کار تضمین نیست

----------


## neutrino

شما خودت اونجا درس میخونی

----------


## farhadhamidi

بستگی به خودت داره ،اگه فردوسی میاری برو فردوسی

----------


## farhadhamidi

> شما خودت اونجا درس میخونی


آره ،مهندسی مکانیک آبادان ميخونم،رتبت چند شد ؟

----------


## neutrino

جدا از هر چیز دیگه فکر میکنی بتونی کار پیدا کنی یا اصلا به این چیزا فکر نمیکنی

----------


## farhadhamidi

> جدا از هر چیز دیگه فکر میکنی بتونی کار پیدا کنی یا اصلا به این چیزا فکر نمیکنی


اگه برا کار میخوای بیای نیا،چون از این لحاظ با بقیه دانشگاه ها فرقی نداره،از سال 94 به بعد بورسیه کاری رو برداشتن

----------


## neutrino

> آره ،مهندسی مکانیک آبادان ميخونم،رتبت چند شد ؟


 تمایلی به گفتن ندارم

----------


## neutrino

> اگه برا کار میخوای بیای نیا،چون از این لحاظ با بقیه دانشگاه ها فرقی نداره،از سال 94 به بعد بورسیه کاری رو برداشتن


خوب خود شما برای کار چه کار میخواهید بکنید ؟ 
البته اینیه مسئله شخصیه

----------


## farhadhamidi

> خوب خود شما برای کار چه کار میخواهید بکنید ؟ 
> البته اینیه مسئله شخصیه


من مهارت هامو زیاد میکنم من که مکانیک میخونم نرم افزارهای مکانيک مثل ساليدورکس،کتيا،اتوکد،آباک  وس،کيشات و... رو کار میکنم ،همچنین برنامه نویسی هم کار میکنم 
بعد از کارشناسی، ارشد میخونم

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> من مهارت هامو زیاد میکنم من که مکانیک میخونم نرم افزارهای مکانيک مثل ساليدورکس،کتيا،اتوکد،آباک  وس،کيشات و... رو کار میکنم ،همچنین برنامه نویسی هم کار میکنم 
> بعد از کارشناسی، ارشد میخونم


خوب میکنی اتفاقا من از الان سالیدورکس و کتیا و هایسیس رو دارم یادم میگیرم ...به نظرم فردا تو هر کاری به مهلارتت نگاه میکنن نه دانشگات
موفق باشی داداچ :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

انصافا کتیا سخته قبول داری؟؟؟؟

----------


## farhadhamidi

> انصافا کتیا سخته قبول داری؟؟؟؟


آره سخته ،من بیشتر ساليد کار میکنم ولی کتيا رو هم تو برنامه هام دارم

----------


## farhadhamidi

> خوب میکنی اتفاقا من از الان سالیدورکس و کتیا و هایسیس رو دارم یادم میگیرم ...به نظرم فردا تو هر کاری به مهلارتت نگاه میکنن نه دانشگات
> موفق باشی داداچ


هايسيس برای مهندسی شیمی هست

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> هايسيس برای مهندسی شیمی هست


منم برا همون دارم کار میکنم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## farhadhamidi

> منم برا همون دارم کار میکنم


خوبه ،موفق باشی

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> خوبه ،موفق باشی


you too
راستی نیاز هست متلب رو هم کامل پیگیری کنم یا درهمون حد اولیه ش کافیه؟؟

----------


## farhadhamidi

> you too
> راستی نیاز هست متلب رو هم کامل پیگیری کنم یا درهمون حد اولیه ش کافیه؟؟


برای دانشگاه در حد متوسط کافیه ولی بهتره خوب یاد بگیری 
برای کار متلب نمیخوان،بیشتر هدفت هايسيس باشه 
پايتون هم خوبه

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> برای دانشگاه در حد متوسط کافیه ولی بهتره خوب یاد بگیری 
> برای کار متلب نمیخوان،بیشتر هدفت هايسيس باشه 
> پايتون هم خوبه


خوب خوبه....
یه زمان برنامه نویسی رو با پاسکال و روبی کردم....
پارسالم با پایتون بودم.(بهترین زبانه انصافا)

اما عین زبان فراره یکساله پایتون کارنکردم یادم رفته...دوباره بایدم بزنم توکارش

----------


## farhadhamidi

> خوب خوبه....
> یه زمان برنامه نویسی رو با پاسکال و روبی کردم....
> پارسالم با پایتون بودم.(بهترین زبانه انصافا)
> 
> اما عین زبان فراره یکساله پایتون کارنکردم یادم رفته...دوباره بایدم بزنم توکارش


آره پايتون خیلی خوبه ،ولی برای مهندسی شیمی فکر کنم متلب کافیه 
من پایتون رو چون تو iot کاربرد داره و همچنین library های خیلی خوبی داره و همه کار میشه باهاش کرد ،یاد ميگيرم

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

موفق باشی ایشالا بعد تحصیل سریع جذب بازار کار شی برادر

----------


## farhadhamidi

> موفق باشی ایشالا بعد تحصیل سریع جذب بازار کار شی برادر


ممنون همچنین،کدوم دانشگاه میخونی یا میخوای بخونی؟

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

[QUOTE=farhadhamidi;1525053]ممنون همچنین،کدوم دانشگاه میخونی یا شرمنده دیر جواب دادم 
اگه خدا بخواد علم و صنعت اما اگه نشد ایشالا صنعتی اصفهان

----------


## neutrino

سلام
 من هم به فکر حرفه وتخصص هستم منتها کار cnc جوری که بهم گفتن آبادان اهواز کاراش خوابیده ما اینجا مشهد با cncبیشتر توکار قالب هستیم اونور میگن قطعات نفت وگاز کار میکنن پیمانکار شرکت نفت ولی پولشونو نمیدن انگار
واس همین گفتم برای دانشگاه یکی از این سه شهر برم برای تحصیل

----------


## neutrino

> کیفیت آموزشی که اگه بخواید طبق رنکینگ و تعداد مقاله و ... بگید صنعتی اصفهان 6؛7 لِول بالاتر از سهنده . رده بندی دانشگاه شانگهای همین یه هفته پیش اومد تو اکثر گرایشا جزء 5تا دانشگاه برتر بود ولی خب خیلی زیاد سخت میگیرن باید واقعا فقط بخوای درس بخونی که اینجا بت بد نگذره، خارج از شهرم هست یکم داستان داری از این نظر . صنایع اطرافم به شرطی تاثیر داره که خودت پیگیر باشی ،  مخصوصا شهرکای علمی تحقیقاتی و صنعتی که هستن کنار بعضی از دانشگاها ولی در کل خود دانشگاه کاری برات نمیکنه تو این زمینه ، نهایتش کارآموزیته .جمع بندی اینکه من 3 ساله اینجا دانشجوعم و به هیچکس توصیه ش نمیکنم


دستتون درد نکنه امامنظورتون از پیگیر بودن رو توضیح بدهید لطفا چی کار باید بکنی مگه  :Yahoo (35):  آیا منظور طرح واختراع هست
در ضمن چرا توصیه نمیکنی؟

----------


## neutrino

> به صنعت نفت هم فکر کن


فرق واحد اهواز با واحد آبادان چیه یکی هستن ?
شما کدوم واحد هستی

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> فرق واحد اهواز با واحد آبادان چیه یکی هستن ?
> شما کدوم واحد هستی


ماشالا رگباری سوال میپرسیا....
 در رابطه با تفاوت دو دانشگاه صنعت نفت بگم که صنعت نفت واحد آبادان گویا رنک بالاتری نسبت به اهواز داره....و یه جورایی شاختره

در رابطه با مورد اولتون پیگیر بودن یعنی فقط دستگاه حفظ اطلاعات نباشی ....از آموخته هات استفاده کنی طرح و مقاله بدی در کل دانشجوی فعالی باشی

----------


## neutrino

سلام 
دستت درد نکنه بدونم بهتره یا ندونم ؟
راست میگی اگه همراه درس سراغ این چیزا نرم به درد نمیخوره که

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> سلام 
> دستت درد نکنه بدونم بهتره یا ندونم ؟
> راست میگی اگه همراه درس سراغ این چیزا نرم به درد نمیخوره که


صد در نود باید دنبالش باشی چون کل دنیا رواین اصل میچرخه::::چی بلدی

----------


## neutrino

> صد در نود باید دنبالش باشی چون کل دنیا رواین اصل میچرخه::::چی بلدی


cnc کارکردم میخوام ادامه بدم اماانگار اهواز آبادان کارش خوابیده واس همین سراغ جاهای دیگه رو میگیرم هم درس بخونم هم کارکنم

----------


## neutrino

یعنی چیییی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
میزنه واحد اهواز محل تحصیل آبادان یا میزنه واحد آبادان محل تحصیل اهواز

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> یعنی چیییی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> میزنه واحد اهواز محل تحصیل آبادان یا میزنه واحد آبادان محل تحصیل اهواز


خخخخ برا منم همینو زده نترس هرچی تو دفترچه زدرو بزن :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## farhadhamidi

> فرق واحد اهواز با واحد آبادان چیه یکی هستن ?
> شما کدوم واحد هستی


دانشگاه اصلی آبادان هست ولی هیچ فرقی باهم ندارند
دانشگاه صنعت نفت 4 دانشکده داره
دانشکده نفت آبادان-رشته های نفت،شیمی،مکانیک و ایمنی رو داره
دانشکده نفت اهواز-رشته های نفت،شیمی و برق رو داره
دانشکده نفت تهران-رشته های مربوط به حسابداری و مدیریت رو داشت که از سال 97 دیگه دانشجو نگرفت
دانشکده نفت محمودآباد-رشته های مربوط به دریا رو داشت که از سال 97 ورودی نگرفت و دانشجویان قبلی به آبادان منتقل شدند
-----------
اگه میخوای برای کار در کنار درس خوندن بیای آبادان مناسب نیست،چون آبادان شهر خیلی بزرگی نیست و فقط شرکت های مرتبط با نفت هستند
به نظرم اگه فردوسی و صنعتی اصفهان رو میاری اونارو بزن
اینم بگم که دانشگاه صنعت نفت امتحاناتش به زبان انگلیسی هست

----------


## neutrino

اوووووووووووووف

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> اوووووووووووووف


اخوی من ذهنم خرابه از چی خوشت اومد 

باکلاسیش ؟؟؟؟

----------


## neutrino

> دانشگاه اصلی آبادان هست ولی هیچ فرقی باهم ندارند
> دانشگاه صنعت نفت 4 دانشکده داره
> دانشکده نفت آبادان-رشته های نفت،شیمی،مکانیک و ایمنی رو داره
> دانشکده نفت اهواز-رشته های نفت،شیمی و برق رو داره
> دانشکده نفت تهران-رشته های مربوط به حسابداری و مدیریت رو داشت که از سال 97 دیگه دانشجو نگرفت
> دانشکده نفت محمودآباد-رشته های مربوط به دریا رو داشت که از سال 97 ورودی نگرفت و دانشجویان قبلی به آبادان منتقل شدند
> -----------
> اگه میخوای برای کار در کنار درس خوندن بیای آبادان مناسب نیست،چون آبادان شهر خیلی بزرگی نیست و فقط شرکت های مرتبط با نفت هستند
> به نظرم اگه فردوسی و صنعتی اصفهان رو میاری اونارو بزن
> اینم بگم که دانشگاه صنعت نفت امتحاناتش به زبان انگلیسی هست


اینکه گفتی فردوسی یا اصفهان رو اگه میارم برم از نظر کار بود ؟

----------


## farhadhamidi

دانشگاه صنعت نفت سه تا کارآموزی داره
کارآموزی صفر-این کار آموزی در تابستان سال اول برگزار میشه و بیشتر به صورت کلاس های تئوری (درباره تجهیزات فرآیندی و... هست )
کارآموزی اول و دوم هم به این صورته که دانشگاه با شرکت ها و پتروشیمی ها برا کارآموزی هماهنگ میکنه،و تو براساس اولویتت یکی رو قبول میشی

----------


## farhadhamidi

> اینکه گفتی فردوسی یا اصفهان رو اگه میارم برم از نظر کار بود ؟


از نظر کار دانشجویی گفتم

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

به نظر دانشگاه جذابی میاد اما حیف خیلی از من دوره :Yahoo (2):

----------


## neutrino

راستی گفتی اگه برای کار همراه درس میخوای بیای آبادان نیا اهوازهم اینطوریه ؟ 
تو کار بادرس رو پیشنهاد میدی دلیل هم میدی

----------


## neutrino

> اخوی من ذهنم خرابه از چی خوشت اومد 
> 
> باکلاسیش ؟؟؟؟


اول از اون عکست دوم توهم مورد منو داشتی

----------


## farhadhamidi

دانشگاه صنعت نفت در روز اول یک آزمون تعیین سطح زبان میگیره و بچه ها به سه گروه A,B,C تقسیم میشن
گروه C -در هفته 10 جلسه کلاس زبان دارن
گروه B -در هفته 8 جلسه کلاس زبان دارن
گروه A -در هفته 6 جلسه کلاس زبان دارن
در ترم اول زبان پیش دانشگاهی رو دارید که مهارت های Reading,Listening کار میشه و کتاب های زیر تدریس میشه
Get ready reading for ielts
Get ready Listening for ielts
basics for science
 در ترم دوم اگه زیان پیش پاس بشی زبان 1 رو داری که مهارت speaking هست و در ترم سوم مهارت writing

----------


## neutrino

the bad police تو کجای هستی من مشهدی

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> اول از اون عکست دوم توهم مورد منو داشتی



 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23): عزیزی

----------


## farhadhamidi

> راستی گفتی اگه برای کار همراه درس میخوای بیای آبادان نیا اهوازهم اینطوریه ؟ 
> تو کار بادرس رو پیشنهاد میدی دلیل هم میدی


دانشکده نفت اهواز تو خود اهواز نیست و تو منطقه کوت عبدالله (شهر کارون) هست

----------


## neutrino

یعنی می فرمایی کلاس استاد انگلیسی هستش ؟

----------


## farhadhamidi

> یعنی می فرمایی کلاس استاد انگلیسی هستش ؟


نه کلاس ها فارسی هستن فقط کتاب و امتحان انگلیسی هستن

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

داداش نوترینو :Yahoo (13): 

دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان اگه میاری حتما برو اونجا چون من از یکی از دوستانم که اونجا مهندسی شیمی میخونه شنیدم که نزدیک شهرک دانشگاهی پالایشگاه و پتروشیمی هست که برای کارآموزی اونجاها میفرستنت...
تو کارخانجات فولاد و ...هم برده بودن اونارو

----------


## farhadhamidi

> به نظر دانشگاه جذابی میاد اما حیف خیلی از من دوره


تو که علم و صنعت و صنعتی اصفهان رو میاری اونارو بزن

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> تو که علم و صنعت و صنعتی اصفهان رو میاری اونارو بزن


آره گذاشتم تو اولویت اما سنجشه دیگه یهو دیدی قاطی کرد نسبتارو واینارو کلا قبولیا بیاد پایین از این میترسم

----------


## neutrino

ول کن بابا اعصابم خورد شد بذار اول مدرک لیسانس رو فردوسی سهند ص اصفهان ص نفت بگیرم  هرکدومش بعدش فکر کار و ارشد میکنم بهتر نیست ؟ ها ؟ نه دانشگاه رفتم نه خوابگاه راستی ص اصفهان میگه فقط شصت درصد پذرفتها بهشون خوابگاه میده اینو کجای دلم بذارم 
ولی اینا همشون دانشگاهای توپی هستن

----------


## farhadhamidi

> ول کن بابا اعصابم خورد شد بذار اول مدرک لیسانس رو فردوسی سهند ص اصفهان ص نفت بگیرم  هرکدومش بعدش فکر کار و ارشد میکنم بهتر نیست ؟ ها ؟ نه دانشگاه رفتم نه خوابگاه راستی ص اصفهان میگه فقط شصت درصد پذرفتها بهشون خوابگاه میده اینو کجای دلم بذارم 
> ولی اینا همشون دانشگاهای توپی هستن


دانشگاه صنعت نفت بیای از نظر خوابگاه مشکلی نداری به همه خوابگاه میده

----------


## neutrino

> نه کلاس ها فارسی هستن فقط کتاب و امتحان انگلیسی هستن


خوبه فکر کردم استاده نیتیو اسپیکره ( گوینده محلی)!

----------


## neutrino

> نه کلاس ها فارسی هستن فقط کتاب و امتحان انگلیسی هستن


 شما رفتی اونجا مشکلی چیزی نداشتی /
آخه من درسطح دبیرستانم

----------


## farhadhamidi

> شما رفتی اونجا مشکلی چیزی نداشتی /
> آخه من درسطح دبیرستانم


اولش یکم سخته بعد عادی میشه برات

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> ول کن بابا اعصابم خورد شد بذار اول مدرک لیسانس رو فردوسی سهند ص اصفهان ص نفت بگیرم  هرکدومش بعدش فکر کار و ارشد میکنم بهتر نیست ؟ ها ؟ نه دانشگاه رفتم نه خوابگاه راستی ص اصفهان میگه فقط شصت درصد پذرفتها بهشون خوابگاه میده اینو کجای دلم بذارم 
> ولی اینا همشون دانشگاهای توپی هستن


فک کنم به رتبه های برتر قبولیش میده

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

رقابت بین من و مهندس حمیدی برا جذب دانشجو خیلی تنگاتنگه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## neutrino

> دانشکده نفت اهواز تو خود اهواز نیست و تو منطقه کوت عبدالله (شهر کارون) هست


 سلام راستی ساعت دانشگاه چه جوریه ؟ 
یه جا خوندم 8 صبح تا6 عصر اگه اینطوریه که نمیشه کار کرد

----------


## farhadhamidi

> سلام راستی ساعت دانشگاه چه جوریه ؟ 
> یه جا خوندم 8 صبح تا6 عصر اگه اینطوریه که نمیشه کار کرد


آره ساعتش اینطوریه،البته بعضی روزها فقط صبح کلاس داری یا فقط بعد از ظهر،بستگی به انتخاب واحد داره
خوابگاه ها تو دانشگاه هست،برای رفت و آمد مشکلی نداری ولی دانشگاه کوچیکیه

----------


## opera77

هردوشون جزو دانشگاه های تاپ و خوب هستن. ضمنا بنظرم به فاکتور هایی مثل نزدیک بودن به شهر خودت و خوابگاه و اینجور موارد هم دقت کن

----------


## neutrino

> آره ساعتش اینطوریه،البته بعضی روزها فقط صبح کلاس داری یا فقط بعد از ظهر،بستگی به انتخاب واحد داره
> خوابگاه ها تو دانشگاه هست،برای رفت و آمد مشکلی نداری ولی دانشگاه کوچیکیه


آقا اینارو ول کن خوندم که از استخدامی ها چه خصوصی چه دولتی معاینه پزشکی میکنن میدونی من یه بیماری دارم که کلا به نفت ومشتقات نفتی حساس هستم ! البته به بو وبخارات این مواد چیکا کنم

----------


## neutrino

معاینه پزشکی به سوابق بیماری فرد هم کار داره

----------


## farhadhamidi

> آقا اینارو ول کن خوندم که از استخدامی ها چه خصوصی چه دولتی معاینه پزشکی میکنن میدونی من یه بیماری دارم که کلا به نفت ومشتقات نفتی حساس هستم ! البته به بو وبخارات این مواد چیکا کنم


راستش نمیدونم

----------


## neutrino

> راستش نمیدونم


من که از نظر جسمی سالمم اما مشکل اینه سراغ سابقه بیماری نمیرن؟

----------

